# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  توضیحاتی راجب شرکت داوطلبان لیسانس در کنکور پزشکی

## DR Matrix

پیرو نکته ای که تو دفترچه راهنمای شرکت در کنکور سراسری 95 راجب شرکت داوطلبین لیسانس در کنکور گروه پزشکی ذکر شد باید چنتا نکته بگم چون به نظر میرسه برخی دوستان از شرایط به طور کامل خبر ندارن و اطلاعات اشتباهی میدن و استرس ایجاد میکنن(علاوه بر استرسی که سازمان سنجش میده)
1-فارغ التحصیلان دوره روزانه دارای مدرک کارشناسی نمیتونن دیگه پزشکی روزانه برن حتی با شهریه (بر خلاف پارسال که شهریش از ازادم بالاتر رفت) البته واسه رفتن به دانشگاه ازاد هییییییچ مشکلی ندارن و اینی که تو دفترچه نوشته صرفا بین الملل به این دلیله که این دفترچه قوانین سراسری رو نوشته و شما واسه پزشکی آزاد میتونید اقدام کنید چون قوانینش جداست
2-فارغ التحصیلان دوره غیر روزانه مقطع کارشناسی که از امکانات رایگان استفاده نکردن میتونن مجددا کنکور بدن و برن بدون شهریه پزشکی روزانه بخونن...
این بود خلاصه کلام در کل واسه دو گروه با توجه به شهریه ای که پارسال از بچه های روزانه میگرفتن فرق چندانی نکرده و بچسبین به درستون و این چند ماه حاشیه رو بیخیال شید

----------


## behrooz raf

سال پیش کسی با ارشد میتونست ازاد بره؟

مظمئنی ما لیسانسا ازاد میتونیم بریم یا رو حدس و گمان حرف میزنی؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## lily7

> سال پیش کسی با ارشد میتونست ازاد بره؟
> 
> مظمئنی ما لیسانسا ازاد میتونیم بریم یا رو حدس و گمان حرف میزنی؟


بچه ها با دکترا هم ازاد رفتن مشکلی نیست .
اگه قوانین رو عوض نکن البته .

----------


## m.a_935267

من هفته گذشته وزارت بهداشت بودم
به بنده گفتن احتمال داره از روزانه هایی که تا الان اومدن پزشکی دیگه شهریه نگیریم ولی از سال دیگه کلا اجازه ندیم روزانه ها بیان روزانه بزنن
دقیقا توی دفترچه ۹۵ هم همین رو گفته
واسه ورودی های قبل ۹۵ عالیه ولی به بعد روزانه ها نمیتونن رایگان بخونن
در واقع وزارت بهداشت اومده قانونش رو کلا برداشته که حرف دیوان رو انجام داده باشه و از روزانه شهریه نمیگیره چون اصلا نمیتونی برنی! خخخ
هم که به نفعش شده

----------


## DR Matrix

> سال پیش کسی با ارشد میتونست ازاد بره؟
> 
> مظمئنی ما لیسانسا ازاد میتونیم بریم یا رو حدس و گمان حرف میزنی؟


مطمینم میخوای خیالت راحت شه زنگ بزن سازمان مرکزی دانشگاه ازاد

----------


## zahra_sba

بچه ها امکان داره واسه کنکور 96 حتی لیسانسه هایی که روزانه تحصیل نکردن رو هم اجازه شرکت در کنکور سراسری ندن یا شهریه بگیرن ؟
ادم میترسه اینهمه تلاش کنه بخونه اخرش یه قانون جدید بزارن تمام تلاش و وقتش هدر بره  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## sanjab

دوستان پردیس می تونیم بریم آیا؟
و شهریه بدیم میشه؟

----------


## zahra_sba

بله گفته شده فقط روزانه نمیشه شرکت کرد یا باید شهریه داد با پردیس و ازاد و...... مشکلی ندارن

----------


## sanjab

> بله گفته شده فقط روزانه نمیشه شرکت کرد یا باید شهریه داد با پردیس و ازاد و...... مشکلی ندارن


ممنونم بازم خدارو شکر خواهر
میگم اگه رتبمون پایین بشه مثلا 800 منطقه 3 
درحالیکه پارسال روزانه پزشکی بوشهر با همین رتبه قبول شده و حدود 2600 منطقه 3 پردیس پزشکی قبول شده
شانسم برای پردیس بالاست دیگه ایشالا

----------


## DR Matrix

> من زنگ زدم میگه دوستان سال قبلتون مدام رفتن دیوان رای گرفتن 
> معاون وزیر هم برش داشت


به چه شماره ای زنگیدی؟؟؟

----------


## zahra_sba

خواهش میکنم 
دقیق نمیدونم سایت زینه دو تخمین رتبه و درصد داره اونجا دقیق میگه  با چه درصدایی کجا قبول میشید

----------


## DR Matrix

طبیب زاده میگه من هیچی نمیدونم اینکه ابهام داره به منه کارشناس ربطی نداره از معاونت بپرسید!!!!چه خوب جواب دااد!!

----------


## DR Matrix



----------


## ehsan7777777

مطابق دفترچه راهنمای 95، کسایی که کارشناسی روزانه دارن هم می تونن وارد پردیس و هم وارد *ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه های دولتی* بشن ...

"
همچنين در خصوص رشته هاي گروه علوم پزشكي نيز با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيع
عادلانه فرصت هاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، شركت مجدد آن دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً با استفاده از امكانات دولتي (آموزش رايگا ن )
تحصيلات خود را در رشته اي به اتمام رسانيده اند، در آزمون سراسري پذيرش دانشجو براي ورود مجدد به دانشگاه هاي دولتي و تحصيل در
كليه رشته هايي كه پذيرش از مقطع ديپلم صورت مي گيرد، امكان پذير نمي باشد. اين قبيل داوطلبان و متقاضيان در صورت تمايل م ي توانند
صرفاً براي تحصيل در* پرديس هاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد در رشته هاي گروه پزشكي* ثب ت نام نمايند و در صورت قبولي در آزمون
سراسري، با پرداخت شهريه ادامه تحصيل دهند. ضمناً مقررات مربوط به تعهدات و طرح نيروي انساني براي رشته هاي مشمول مرتبط با گروه
پزشكي به قوت خود باقي است."

----------


## fahimeh72

> مطابق دفترچه راهنمای 95، کسایی که کارشناسی روزانه دارن هم می تونن وارد پردیس و هم وارد *ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه های دولتی* بشن ...
> 
> "
> همچنين در خصوص رشته هاي گروه علوم پزشكي نيز با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيع
> عادلانه فرصت هاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، شركت مجدد آن دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً با استفاده از امكانات دولتي (آموزش رايگا ن )
> تحصيلات خود را در رشته اي به اتمام رسانيده اند، در آزمون سراسري پذيرش دانشجو براي ورود مجدد به دانشگاه هاي دولتي و تحصيل در
> كليه رشته هايي كه پذيرش از مقطع ديپلم صورت مي گيرد، امكان پذير نمي باشد. اين قبيل داوطلبان و متقاضيان در صورت تمايل م ي توانند
> صرفاً براي تحصيل در* پرديس هاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد در رشته هاي گروه پزشكي* ثب ت نام نمايند و در صورت قبولي در آزمون
> سراسري، با پرداخت شهريه ادامه تحصيل دهند. ضمناً مقررات مربوط به تعهدات و طرح نيروي انساني براي رشته هاي مشمول مرتبط با گروه
> پزشكي به قوت خود باقي است."


منظور از ظرفیت مازاد چی هست ؟؟

----------


## fahimeh72

> ظرفیت مازاد پزشکی ، یعنی اینکه شما مثلا میتونی با یه رتبه ی پایین تر ، بری و پزشکی دولتی روبخونی ولی باید هزینه اش رو باید پرداخت کنی .... 
> ولی سر کلاس دولتی ها می شینی و همچنین اینکه مدرک فارغ التحصیلیت هم مثل اوناست...
> 
> حتی ممکنه یه فردی وجود داشته باشه که مثلا پزشکی همدان رو قبول میشه ولی حاضره که ظرفیت مازاد پزشکی تهران رو بزنه و با پرداخت پول بره و اونجا پزشکی رو بخونه و نهایتا مدرکش هم مال دانشگاه تهران می شه ....


خب این که همون شهریه دادن سالهای قبل نمیشه ؟ یا منظور از ظرفیت مازاد اون رشته هایی هست که 30% اضافه تره و تعهد خدمت داره و بومی هس اکثرا ؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> خب این که همون شهریه دادن سالهای قبل نمیشه ؟ یا منظور از ظرفیت مازاد اون رشته هایی هست که 30% اضافه تره و تعهد خدمت داره و بومی هس اکثرا ؟؟


نه این با پزشکی تعهدی و بومی فرق می کنه ...

فرض کن کسی پارسال کنکور تجربی داده و رتبه لازم رو واسه پزشکی دولتی  آورده و کد رشته ی اونو داخل فرم انتخاب رشته وارد کرده ، ولی به خاطر اینکه مدرک لیسانس روزانه داشته ، باید واسه هر ترم پزشکی به دانشگاه  پول پرداخت کنه که یه چیزی حول و حوش 6 میلیون باید ترمی پرداخت بکنه(یعنی مثل دانشجوهای شبانه باهاش رفتار میشه ) ...


ولی الان اومدن و این راه رو بستن و اصلا اجازه انتخاب  پزشکی روزانه  رو به لیسانسه های روزانه داخل فرم انتخاب رشته نمیدن ، ولی این افراد می تونن مثلا ظرفیت مازاد پزشکی یه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی رو داخل همون فرم انتخاب رشته   کنن  ، که در نتیجه با پرداخت هزینه هر ترم می رن و سر کلاس دانشجوهای دولتی پزشکی می شینن... ولی فرقی که شرایط امسال با حالت قبلی گفته شده داره ، اینه که قبلا به اندازه ی دانشجوهای شبانه پول می دادن ولی الآن گمون می کنم باید به اندازه ی دانشجوهای پردیس پول بدن ...

----------


## ehsan7777777

> شما دارین چی میگید؟ اصلا سال پیش شیراز ظرفیت مازاد نداشت 
> میشه بگید چی رو باید انتخاب کرد وقتی ظرفیت مازاد نداره؟



بله شما درست می فرمایید... شیراز واسه کنکور 94 ظرفیت مازاد نداشت..

ولی من اسم اونو از باب مثال زدن گفتم ... (اگه دقت کنین قبل آوردن اسم این دانشگاه واژه "*مثلا"* رو استفاده کردم )
ولی چنتایی از دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی دیگه داشتن این ظرفیت رو ... مثل دانشگاه جیرفت ، تبریز، قم ، البرز ، آبادان و ...

----------

